# 1st slab mold ** Pics Added**



## Traceyann (Apr 15, 2011)

I usually use bar molds, but I made a new slab mold today, here is a pic, its white musk FO and ultramarine Violet swirl ....hope fully it come out ok


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG! The top is gorgeous! I love the swirls and the textured top. You did a wonderful job.  I can hardly wait to see the cut pics. I'm sure it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty! Looking forward to cut pics.


----------



## Relle (Apr 16, 2011)

Lovely Trace, waiting,waiting, I hate waiting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 16, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> waiting,waiting, I hate waiting to see how they turn out.


.


ME TOO, lol


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 16, 2011)

The swirls and colour look fabulous!  Now ... waiting for the cut bars?

Tracey do you use cling wrap to line your mould?


----------



## Elly (Apr 16, 2011)

Great job, can't wait to see it cut


----------



## fionab (Apr 16, 2011)

That looks gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing it cut.!!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok here is the cut pics, I didnt expect the swirl to go through the soap as it was a slab mold and was only an inch deep , but either way I love it ....definately like the out come of the slab 








Hey Kaz, I use the cheap home brand freezer bags cut open, but I have just tried lining my molds with baking paper and I quite like it too....much smoother sides


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Very noice! What did you use to get the purple colour?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 17, 2011)

ultramarine violet, from escentials of Australia


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 17, 2011)

Ahhh, I didn't know that was the actual name, just thought it was a description.


----------



## Relle (Apr 17, 2011)

Like how it turned out Trace. The wait was worth it.

Love purple.


----------



## Relle (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy, you can also get ultramarines from Heirloombody.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 17, 2011)

Those came out nice! I like the color.


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 17, 2011)

I like!!!


----------



## Finchen (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful! :shock:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 18, 2011)

Tracey they look beautiful ... love the finish.

Freezer bags ... didn't know there were such things.  Must have a look in the bag section at woollies or coles and get some homebrand ones.  Plus will buy some baking paper ... hope that's its official name.

I'm looking forward to getting a wooden mould ... but how to line it is going to be a new learning curve!

What did you use for the mould you made this beautiful soap in Tracey?


----------



## ewenique (Apr 21, 2011)

Lavender swirls - gorgeous!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, 

Kaz, I used the free corflute ( from bunnings ) that I talked about in another thread, or was it this one lol and I lined it with a cut open freezer bag....was really simple ....


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

The free corflute stuff from Bunnings - do you just go in and ask them for the packing material or do they have it where the boxes are at the checkout ?

I thought there was some at the park a couple of days ago ,but they mowed the grass and must have picked it up, it was there for ages, pity I didn't know.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 21, 2011)

Relle, I usually go out to the area where they sell the pavers and just ask if they have any that they dont want, some stores throw it away but some stock pile it ......sometimes I have had to move the pavers off  as they had no corflute left ....but they dont mind as it cuts down on thier waste


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Trace, I'll call in tomorrow, its only 7 mins down the road, I want to get some wood too so dh can make me another mould, I only have the one and that was just a box that was in the garage ( right size and everything).I'm sure it was made for something but what  :?  good idea not to throw things out they come in handy.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice soap and the purple swirls are so pretty! Thanks for the tip Tracyanne about the corflute.


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

I can see it now, people with soap all over them running into Bunnings all over Australia to the pavers and pulling out the packing LOL.  with gloves on of course.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha! Yes trying to grab the best bits of corflute lol. 
Soon Bunnings will have prices on them in bargain bins...well lets hope not.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 22, 2011)

LMAO...unfortunately the Guinea Pig people beat u to it lol.....we use corflute on the bottom of our cages .....alllll over Aust......lol


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 23, 2011)

That's lovely.  :wink:


----------

